# New MQB Platform Details (Translated - Pictures)



## Neil41487 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

So the 3rd generation TFSI/TSI will be in the new MQB A3? Any idea on the turbocharger size vs the K04? The estimated 280HP figure seems interesting.


----------



## Neil41487 (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure where you're getting the 280hp figure from. The MQB platform will use two new engines, which are modular units: 

EA211 - 4 Cylinder Petrol: 
• 1.4TSI/130bhp 
• 1.4TSI/150bhp 
• 1.8TSI/180bhp 
• 2.0TSI/210bhp 
• 2.0TSI/250bhp 

EA288 - 4 Cylinder Diesel: 
• 1.6TDI/105bhp 
• 2.0TDI/143bhp 
• 2.0TDI/177bhp 
• 2.0BiTDI/204bhp. 

I speculate that the North American A3 will utilize the 1.8T engine producing 180hp as not to overshadow the A4's 2.0T.


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Neil41487 said:


> I speculate that the North American A3 will utilize the 1.8T engine producing 180hp as not to overshadow the A4's 2.0T.


 I would hate this.


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

• 2.0TSI/250bhp 

I want the very least this...next car to replace current MUST come with 250-300hp stock... 

Hoping for the 2.5T


----------



## Neil41487 (Feb 1, 2012)

Rudy_S4 said:


> • 2.0TSI/250bhp
> 
> I want the very least this...next car to replace current MUST come with 250-300hp stock...
> 
> Hoping for the 2.5T


 I would imagine this engine would be used in the S version of this car.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

This article 

http://rumors.automobilemag.com/aud...ass-to-debut-at-geneva-motor-show-105833.html 

_The top-spec Audi S3 will get a turbocharged 2.0-liter four with 280 hp, while the hard-core RS3 will get a 350-hp turbocharged 2.5-liter inline-five and quattro all-wheel drive. Both a manual and S-tronc dual-clutch transmissions will be on offer._ 

It doesn't say either of the above will come to the U.S. 

I don't see this car having 180 hp as the GLI/GTI still have the 200. This article says the new GTI will have 230 hp. Seems like an article somewhere is off. 

This article - http://www.topgear.com/uk/car-news/new-volkswagen-golf-gti-mark-7-2012-01-30


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

Neil41487 said:


> I would imagine this engine would be used in the S version of this car.


 I really really really hope so. They have my money already if the s3 sedan does come with 2.5t.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Is anyone else seeing this intake module with forced air cooler? Is VW switching to a Air/Water inter cooler?


----------



## Neil41487 (Feb 1, 2012)

*New Picture*



















Also, new details say that the 2.0T / Quattro will most likely be in the A3 Sedan in the US, with Manual / FWD being the low end spec.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Neil41487 said:


> The MQB platform will use two new engines, which are modular units:
> 
> EA211 - 4 Cylinder Petrol:
> • 1.4TSI/130bhp
> ...


 Source?


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

BClear said:


> Source?


 Volkswagen AG. George has a formal write-up coming but these numbers are out of VW. 

The big news here on the engines is the modular design. This means significantly reduced time and expense for final assembly, increased production line flexibility and in theory, reduced cost/time for troubleshooting and repair in the future.


----------



## BClear (Jun 18, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> Volkswagen AG. George has a formal write-up coming but these numbers are out of VW.
> 
> The big news here on the engines is the modular design. This means significantly reduced time and expense for final assembly, increased production line flexibility and in theory, reduced cost/time for troubleshooting and repair in the future.


Did I miss a press release on this?

On a related note, there's talk of the Gen 3 EA888 for the GTI. I imagine the GTI and this car will share the same engine making it a relevant discussion here. I'd be shocked if VW is readying two new, distinct engines that are so similar. What's up here? Is EA211 the specific code for the third gen EA888?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5468544-NEW-EA888-1.8-TSI-2.0-TSI-Engine-Details

Different names for the same thing?

Whatever the engine is called, it looks like the MK7 GTI will have somewhere between 220-240 hp and nearly 260 tq. Hoping the A3 makes the same power.


----------



## Rudy_S4 (Nov 10, 2011)

dmorrow said:


> This article
> 
> http://rumors.automobilemag.com/aud...ass-to-debut-at-geneva-motor-show-105833.html
> 
> ...


Ok maybe the 250-280hp isn't a complete requirement...

If VW / Audi are dropping 220 lbs from the GTI, (3034 down to ~ 2,800 lbs!!!), and speculating here...based off current A3 numbers, under 3,200 lbs for a Quattro A3 sedan...start talking about a S3 sedan and you aren't going to be too far off EVO X performance.

Start dreaming of a RS3 with the new light weight chassis and 2.5T, and I don't think there will be a car with 4 doors on this planet I would want more.


----------

